# Toys from the Past



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2018)

Some creepy stuff


----------



## Pappy (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 9, 2018)

Most of my toys were hand me downs or things my father brought home from auctions.

I remember the rusty old pedal car, John Deere tractor, and the spring-loaded horse. I remember getting my thigh pinched in the spring on the horse and the screaming until someone realized what was happening and set me free!













I also remember partial sets of Lincoln logs, tinker toys, and legos. It seems like we never had enough of any of them to build the things pictured on the box!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2018)

That John Deer petal tractor is awesome . I want one. :grin:


----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2018)

Silly musical boxes.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2018)

I had a little car like yours, Bea but it was purple.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I had a little car like yours, Bea but it was purple.



I’m a tad jealous. I’m really digging that pedal tractor. :laugh:


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## jujube (Aug 9, 2018)

That mechanical baby doll is major creepy!  Did it originally have a cloth body or was it always that way?  That would have given me nightmares as a child.


----------



## IKE (Aug 9, 2018)

As a young pup I can recall pumping the handle on a top, playing marbles and shooting a slingshot .


----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2018)

jujube said:


> That mechanical baby doll is major creepy!  Did it originally have a cloth body or was it always that way?  That would have given me nightmares as a child.



That IS creepy but the spooky red eyed dolls kinda freak me out a tad too. layful:


IKE . My best friend lived down the road from me and they had those turn tops. They were so fun. 
We played marbles at school which turned out to become childhood gambling, and then collected cards to play “ Got ‘em, need ‘em, got ‘em , need ‘em.’ :laugh: Those really were fun times. I had piles of cards and bags full of marbles.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 10, 2018)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 54854



For some reason, I find this one very creepy.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 10, 2018)

My favorite doll. I got her on Christmas when I was 4yrs old and I still have her.


----------



## Elsie (Aug 10, 2018)

A baby doll that I was curious about how its head was held on.  I pulled the head back and saw rubber bands connected to it inside, plus its arms and legs.  lol  And I remember painting it fingernails with fingernail polish.  That was the last of my interest in it.


----------

